# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  نیازمند برنامه نویس در شیراز

## ehsanfotoo

سلام

برای توسعه فعالیت های خود به یک برنامه نویس نیازمندیم.

*-* تسلط بر PHP ، JS ، HTML ، CSS و MySQL جهت اضافه کردن امکانات و ویرایش سایت های ما یا راه اندازی سایت جدید
*-* ترجیحاً تسلط بر برنامه نویسی برای ویندوز ،  اندروید ، ios و همچنین آشنایی با سرور لینوکسی. این موارد ضروری  نیست اما امتیاز محسوب میشود.
*-* در صورتی که فقط به ویندوز ، اندروید یا ios تسلط دارید اما به موارد دیگر تسلط ندارید لطفاً اعلام فرمایید.
*-* خوش اخلاق ، خلاق ، مسئولیت پذیر
*-* ترجیحاً دارای سوابق کاری. در صورتی که تازه کار هستید و دارای سوابق کاری نیستید اما به کارتان تسلط دارید مشکلی برای همکاری با ما وجود ندارد.
*-* ترجیحاً دانشجو و ساکن شیراز یا اطراف شیراز و دارای حداقل 20 سال سن
*-* کار کاملاً پاره وقت یا حتی  کار کردن در زمان های مشخص با توافق بین ما و شما می باشد. در صورتی که  دانشجو هستید به هیچ عنوان در روزهای امتحانات و تحویل پروژه نیاز به کار  کردن ندارید.
*-* متاسفانه فعلا حقوق ثابت ماهیانه و بیمه ارائه نمی دهیم.
*-* در صورت داشتن ایده خوب حداکثر تلاشمان را می کنیم که ایده تان را پیاده سازی کنید.


دوستانی که دارای شرایط هستند یا اطلاعات بیشتری لازم دارند لطفاً پیغام خصوصی ارسال کنند یا از اینجا با قسمت پیشنهاد و انتقاد تماس حاصل فرمایند.
موفق باشید
www.hakhamaneshit.com
www.uploadefile.com

----------


## ehsanfotoo

کسی هست که تمایل به همکاری داشته باشه؟

----------


## mohammad reza beizavi

درود بر شما
توی این سایت بذار، مخصوص فارس و شیرازه
حتما زودتر به نتیجه می رسید.
http://www.farsniaz.com

----------


## ehsanfotoo

کسی هست که تمایل به همکاری داشته باشه؟

----------


## NASA's Spaceman

سلام
بنده برنامه نویس ویندوز هستم
و در مورد بقیه اطلاعات هم پیغام بدین و 100% از انتخابتون پشیمون نمیشین
با سپاس Spaceman

----------


## ehsanfotoo

> سلام
> بنده برنامه نویس ویندوز هستم
> و در مورد بقیه اطلاعات هم پیغام بدین و 100% از انتخابتون پشیمون نمیشین
> با سپاس Spaceman


سلام
ما فقط با لینوکس کار می کنیم. شما تسلط به php css js mysql دارید؟

----------


## NASA's Spaceman

نه متاسفانه
من فقط برنامه نویس Windows  هستم
با سپاس Spaceman

----------


## dataking

سلام برنامه نویس ویندوز و آشنا به سایر چیزهایی که فرمودید .
در صورتی که توان مالی داشته باشید ایده های قابل اجرا دارم . دانشجو نیستم . شاغلم .

----------


## ehsanfotoo

> سلام برنامه نویس ویندوز و آشنا به سایر چیزهایی که فرمودید .
> در صورتی که توان مالی داشته باشید ایده های قابل اجرا دارم . دانشجو نیستم . شاغلم .


سلام
چه قدر وقت آزاد دارید؟
شغل اداری دارید؟
چه قدر هزینه نیاز دارید؟
ایده هایتان در چه زمینه ای می باشد؟
می خواهید با ما پروژه ای کار کنید یا در سود سهیم باشید؟
در صورتی که مایل نیستید اینجا پاسخ دهید لطفاً پیغام خصوصی ارسال کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## ehsanfotoo

کسی هست که تمایل به همکاری داشته باشه؟

----------


## ehsanfotoo

کسی هست که تمایل به همکاری داشته باشه؟

----------


## ehsanfotoo

هم چنان به یک نفر برنامه نویس در شیراز یا اطراف شیراز نیازمندیم...

----------


## ehsanfotoo

لطفاً اگر کسی تمایل به همکاری دارد با ما تماس بگیرد.

----------


## Ali.hitter

> لطفاً اگر باز هم کسی تمایل به همکاری دارد با ما تماس بگیرد.


سلام سلکن شیرازم برنامه نویسی ویندوز با #C و WPF میکنم و با ASP.NET MVC ، CSS ، HTML و JQUERY آشنایی دارم و میتونم با اونها کار کنم و در زمینه ی هک و امنیت تخصص دارم و با پایتون و جاوا و اندروید هم کار میکنم و ایده های خوبی برای انجام و همکاری دارم شماره تماس : 09333468202

----------


## ehsanfotoo

هم چنان نیازمند برنامه نویس هستیم...

----------

